# Deer Jerky



## Plow Boy (Jan 1, 2004)

What is your favorite deer jerky marinade?
Like to try some of them with my deer jerky


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I thinly slice, salt and pepper, smoke with hardwood (maple is my favorite) for an hour or so at below 180, then dry on racks.


----------



## Silvercreek Farmer (Oct 13, 2005)

I used to make concoction with about anything I had around, with the main ingredient being soy sauce, but now I just use Dales Steak Marinade or the generic knockoff. No need to marinate, just dip, drip and throw in the dehydrator. I'll sprinkle a little crushed red pepper ontop if I want it spicy.


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

lots marinade it just never made sense to me to wet something you are going to dry. i use dry seasoning mainly tonys plus garlic


----------



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

this recipe is basic to which you can spice it up with more or less hot sauce, if you wish:

for approx 2 lb. fat free meat.

1 cup soy sauce (lo sodium if you prefer)
1 tbsp. fresh minced garlic
1 tsp. sea salt
1 1/2 tsp black pepper
1 tbsp. hickory flavoured liquid smoke
1 tbsp. lousianna hot sauce (more or less as preferred)
1 tbsp. kitchen bouquet (optional) or a caramel based similar product

slice meat approx 1/8" thick. place in a plastic bag (like ziploc) add the mixed ingredients above and place tightly sealed bag in the fridge for up to about 24 hours. 
Keep the meat well mixed in the bag to incorporate the marinade throughout the meat and then drain out the liquid before dehydrating. 
Using the dehydrator with a thermostat/fan type, set at 155 degrees F. It should be done about 8 to 10 hours later when the consistency of jerky is what you want.


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

1/2 cup Soy sauce
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 tsp. season-all
1 tsp. black pepper
1 tsp. accent
1 tsp. liquid smoke
2 lbs. Venison roast

Combine all ingredients together. Cut strips of jerky about 1" wide and dip each peice into marinade and then lay in glass bowl. Keep layering till you run out of jerky strips. Cover bowl with saran wrap and place in fridge. Let marinade overnight. Next morning layer the strips in dehydrator. If you don't have a dehydrator , then run toothpicks through the end of each strip and lower it through the grate openings of your oven rack. Place drip pan underneath to catch the liquid. Keep the range oven door cracked open and turn heat on to the lowest temperature range and dry for about 6 to 8 hours.


----------

